# WHY WE GO TO MONTANA



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.utahcutthroat.blogspot.com

Trout of a lifetime!

This is not me. I just saw it one this blog.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*HOLY SHIZ*

Bowing I am not worth, I am not worthy!

I know you shouldn't say were but on private or public water? That is a fish of a lifetime congratulations to you!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats a sick as* brownie!


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post HighNDry. It was taken from the Madison, public river. A fish of a lifetime. One I am humbly thankful for. Its a surreal experience to hook and land such a beautiful specimen. Took a Bennett stone - AKA Pat's Stone, AKA "Rubber Legs"


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't let wyoming2utah see that !! _O\ 

He'll find some report that says that's not possible !! :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't imagine...

Very impressive fish. Hell, the adipose fin on that monster is the size of a nice fish's dorsal.

That's something special there. 

Fish of a lifetime? I don't think a whole lot of people will ever hold something like that in their lifetimes.

Props.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Amazing!!!  

Congrats on a truly spectacular fish.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Meh, I've had better. :wink: 

HAHA! I wish...

Hell of a fish, to say the least. That's what I call a catch worth bragging about.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*HOLY SHIZ :!: :shock: :mrgreen: * Nice job, now your going to be ruined for any planter size trout :lol:


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

> Amazing!!!
> 
> Congrats on a truly spectacular fish.


+1


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow man that is beautiful fish. I read the story on your blog and you can tell you deserved that fish!! I loved the part where you saw the fish and yelled "HELP"! Now I have never caught a fish any where near that but I have had moments where I have yelled things when a fish broke the surface and surprised me. Those are great moments. Congrats on an amazing fish, take it to Sid. :wink:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Absolutely incredible, good job. Thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I say thats a typical fish for the Blacksmith, no big deal really. :wink: :lol: :lol: 


Incredible fish!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It's for the Salmon Fly Wheat Rye Beer !!!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

REPETER said:


> *HOLY SHIZ :!: :shock: :mrgreen: * Nice job, now your going to be ruined for any planter size trout :lol:


that fish probably eats planter trout!


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

when your a fish that size, you eat whatever you want.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> Don't let wyoming2utah see that !! _O\
> 
> He'll find some report that says that's not possible !! :wink:


This is why the Provo is so depressing....it should be pumping out fish like this on a regular basis. But, sadly, fish like that don't exist in the Provo.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't let wyoming2utah see that !! _O\
> ...


If they do, I haven't seen any for a few years....I'll keep trying though.


----------

